# Unitronic Chipped sale at Rapid Parts



## PeterB (Apr 12, 2001)

Increase the power of your 
V6 3.6 FSI:
308hp/289 lb/ft This is an increase of 28hp/24 lb/ft Sale price $500
V8 4.2 FSI:
378hp/347 lb/ft This is an increase of 28hp/22 lb/ft Sale price $600
Rapid Parts has recently become a Unitronic Chipped dealer. To introduce Unitronic chips we are offering a $50-off sale until May 30, 2008. We are also offering FREE installation during the sale. Unitronic offers a 30 day money back satisfaction guaranty if you are not satisfied with the amazing results you experience with a Unitronic chip.
Unitronic offers chips for virtually all Audis, 1997 onward and for all VWs, 1999.5 onward. Please see http://www.rapidparts.com for more information or call 845-352.3230.
Additionally, Unitronic offers big turbo software. See http://www.unitronic.ca/uni/content/view/42/34/ for more information about these big turbo chips. 



_Modified by PeterB at 6:10 PM 5-17-2008_


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: Unitronic Chipped sale at Rapid Parts (PeterB)*

The Q7 is not listed in your drop down box for Audi


----------



## PeterB (Apr 12, 2001)

*Re: Unitronic Chipped sale at Rapid Parts (ATLeos)*

I listed the power increase and the price above


----------



## PeterB (Apr 12, 2001)

*Re: Unitronic Chipped sale at Rapid Parts (PeterB)*

Bump


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

You are saying with a chip alone you are going to get 28hp/24 lb/ft ? Seems real optomistic to me for a highly tuned NA engine.


----------



## PeterB (Apr 12, 2001)

*Re: (chickdr)*

I have no reason to believe that their dyno results are inaccurate.
Unitronic is also willing to put their money where their mouth is and give a full refund within 30 days if you are not thoroughly satisfied.


----------



## PeterB (Apr 12, 2001)

*Re: Unitronic Chipped sale at Rapid Parts (PeterB)*

We have had a great response to this sale. Thanks! We are therefore extending the sale to June 7th so that more people can take advantage of these great prices.


----------

